# Military Obers



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

*Military Members*​
*Military Members: Current, Former, Active, Reserve*

Air Force2122.34%Navy2223.40%Army3436.17%Marine88.51%Coast Guard22.13%Air National Guard55.32%Army National Guard22.13%


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Looking for how OB'ers are military related.

Started out active duty Navy. Did 9 years, then joined the Air National Guard.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

21 Years! Out as a CPO.

Eric


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

82nd Airborne, 1987 to 1992. 
41st Brigade, Oregon National Guard, 1992 to 2000.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I did 6 years in the Navy as a CT.
I currently have a son (OS) and son-in-law (EN) in the Navy.

Bob


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am a guard baby (air national guard, Otis, AFB). Started in 1997 and went to EOD school and then went to Munitions school. I got discharged for medical in August 2006.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Was raised by a career Marine, So I did the obvious thing and joined the Army. 3 years in the 2nd AD and then 5 years National Guard.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I voted "Army" as Kathy spent 4 years with Uncle Sam in the Army (Lab Tech / Ft.Sam, TX)

but...... I'm a "Navy brat" (Dad was a HardHat Diver/New London, CT Sub Base), Kathy's Dad was Army, my BIL is a retired (May '07) USAF Major (w/ time served in the sandbox) and







my brother was a draft dodger







.


----------



## MykeC (Jan 16, 2007)

22 years - Retired US Army

Did 8 years as an Armored Crewman (M60 and then M1A1 Tanks)

Then went from active duty to Army Reserves and should have just stayed active. I moved over to the Military Police Corps. After graduating MP School I started getting activated to go to almost every place on the planet to do this and that.

After I did my 15 months of Baghdad and surrounding areas (2003 - 2004), I decided it was time to let the younger generation handle the heat.

I'm proud of what I did and my contribution to being a Free Country.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Combat Engineer. Make things go boom and go out and find mines.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

23 years ACTIVE ARMY and still going strong -- well at least until SEPT 2008 when I finally turn it all in..

Started out as an enlisted Airborne Ranger guy with only a HS Degree -- spent 8 years enlisted and then Army gave me an opputunity to get a couple degrees and eventually my JD ...

When I joined the Army I bascially knew nothing of the world -- 37 countries later I think I know even less...









But man its been fun --

All except that jumping out of the airplane part...

I screamed like a little girl each and every time...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Enlisted scout 3 years
Commisioned Aviator 12 Years and still going.

So far a BS and an MS paid for - trying to get the PhD also.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd like to say thank you to all of you that have served for this Country. James


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I'm real pleased with the turn-out so far. I wasn't expecting this many on the first day. I had a blast in the active duty Navy. Did one complete west Pac cruise and 2 partial ones. Served in Desert Storm, Operation Southern Watch. Been all over the world including a couple of weeks in Argentina playing with their AF. What a good time. My ANG unit had so many people go, we took up an entire hotel resort for ourselves. Done 2 tours (real short ones) in the Iraq area and will probably do one more before I retire in a couple of years. All you guys who retired from active duty, I salute you. I'm not sure which is harder: active duty moving around, or the PITA drill weekends messing up personal activities. It's a toss up. 
Thanks for ALL of your service.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

My Dad (30) and father-in-law (27) are both retired Army and I was told (by my Dad) to join the Air Force. Spent 24 years and 9 months AD. Retired a year and 9 months ago as an E-7. Now working as a military contractor. Also, my Mom retired from AAFES with 25 years and mother-in-law retired with 30 years as a Civil Servant.

Been to Operations Desert Shield/Storm, Deny Flight and Iraqi Freedom

Now DW and I take it one day at a time and count our many blessings...


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

I have never been in the military but my father was in the Navy. He joined at 17 and retired at a very young age of 37 with 20 years of service. He was a sub sailor and I remember all the times that he would come back from West Pac with a purple Crown Royal bag full of coins from all the countries he had been to. I still have all the coins that he brought home.

To all of you that have Served - Thank you. 
To all of the family members that support those who serve -Thank you.

Roo


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I spent 8 years in the Army...1988-1991 Combat Engineer 24th ID. 2002-2007 Medical Lab Tech 101st Airborne.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Served 12 years AD in the Marines as a ground pounder. After a few years working for the state I am back in service as an Army Civilian.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

23 years and counting in the Navy as a Hull Tech, if I survive the bird farm








I'm on now I'll go to 26. DW did 5 years USN as a Quartermaster, she's finishing her Bachelors this year in environmental sceince.

Dave


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

I am the son of a retired Naval Aviator who spent 22 years on active duty. He flew Martin Avenger torpedo bombers in the Pacific during World War II and received the Navy Cross for sinking the Japanese battleship Haruna. He also managed to pick up a couple of high altitude gunnery records in the Navy's first operational jet, the F9F Panther. He is quite a guy and still meets with his squadron mates at reunions -- at 86 years of age! I met the surviving members of his squadron (VF-32) in Corpus Christi last year. What a privilege it was to spend a few days in the company of these exceptional gentlemen from our Greatest Generation.

Based on Dad's example, at the age of six, I decided to also be a carrier pilot. In the process, I spent three years in Junior Navy ROTC in high school and two more years in college Navy ROTC. I even spent eight weeks on board a minesweeper as a midshipman --- MSO 492, USS Pledge. Well, to make a long story short, the aviation billet didn't work out (too many pilots in 1974), so I decided to join the Air Force and spent 21 years in that branch of the US military before retiring in August of 2000. Interestingly enough, I decided not to become a pilot after all... (I guess I finally realized that I simply did not possess the natural ability and passion for flying that my Dad was blessed with.)

Glad to see a bunch of "fellow GIs" in the Outback Community and I look forward to visiting with you in the future!

Mike


----------



## mkrabill (Jun 14, 2007)

Over 20 years Army and Army National Guard and still going strong.

Did 5 years enlisted in the Ohio Army National Guard, 107th ACR.

ROTC at Kent State.

Active duty aviator with the 101st, 228th, and a stint at Fort Rucker on staff and teaching.

Currently full time PA Army National Guard.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

my father was ad Army in the sixties. I was a AD medic for an A.D.A unit at Ft bliss from 86-88 then in the army reserves for six more years. I had some of the best times in El Paso and Juarez. I was eighteen years old and having the time of my life. I'm now thirty eight, a fireman, have a wife, and a couple of kids and still trying to have the time of my life. The ouback helps of course


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

20 years as a electronic technician in the USAF. Got to move the 82nd Airborn all over the place and spent a lot of time TDY to Pope AFB, what a great bunch of guys in the 82nd worked on C141, C5 and C130's.

Spent 12 years at Beale AFB working on the fast airplanes in the world the SR71, plus the U2/TR1, T38 and KC135Q tankers. Spent 3 years in Germany but got to go TDY all over the world.

I look at our military Men and women with great pride, they are the best in the world and handle anything when ever our stupid government is not trying to control them.

I salute all who are or have served our country.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Although I was never officially in the military, I was an ATC (Air Traffic Controller) as a civilian for 7 yrs. Among my duties I assisted in the deployment of our troops in Desert Storm and Desert Shield. The only difference I see in some of it is I got to go home at night because my bosses and orders came from the same place yours did LOL. I thank all service men and women, including their family and friends, past, present, and future for their sacrifices, courage, and perseverance. I for one am honored to say THANK YOU, and I"M PROUD OF ALL OF YOU.

Paul
aka:NobleEagle
PGR Member (www.patriotguard.org)


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

14 yrs in the AF and will go to at least 20. Currently serving at the Pentagon.

I am a Space/missile operator whcih means I stood alert underground with the big Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs).

Now I push papers and argue with other gov agencies about our nuclear weapons.









Phil


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

7 years Army - 72-79. Recruiter in Jefferson City, MO for the last 4 years of my tour.

Fort Bragg, NC, USAJFKCENMA; Fort Leonard Wood, Station of Choice Office; Jefferson City, MO, recruiter.

Thanks to all who've served.

Mark


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> 20 years as a electronic technician in the USAF. Got to move the 82nd Airborn all over the place and spent a lot of time TDY to Pope AFB, what a great bunch of guys in the 82nd worked on C141, C5 and C130's.
> 
> Spent 12 years at Beale AFB working on the fast airplanes in the world the SR71, plus the U2/TR1, T38 and KC135Q tankers. Spent 3 years in Germany but got to go TDY all over the world.
> 
> ...


That's great. I'm an electronics tech on F-16's now. I was avionics on F/A-18's in the Navy, and have worked on almost ALL fixed wing planes that the Navy flies since being out of the Navy.

Tha SR-71 is one of my favorite planes. I actually got to see it fly while at an airshow at Edwards AFB several years ago. VERY EXCITING. Got to see the prototype at Wright-Pat a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I did 4 years active duty USAF.
I did 2 years in the USAF Reserve following that.
I have served 20 years as a USAF Dept of Defense Civilian on top of that.

That makes 26 years total serving our country in all. (one way or another) All or it as a Firefighter. I'm damn proud to be an American.

My father fought in the battle for Iwo Jima in WWII. He inspired me to serve my country. It was good advice. Rest in peace Dad...you will always be my hero.


----------



## KCPart4 (Apr 27, 2006)

Did 8 years in the Marines as a grunt/comm dude/F.O. 89-97 Made life-long friends with alot of good Marines some here and some standing on the streets of heaven guarding the gates. Seen alot of places, some friendly some not.

Semper Fi


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I was in the Army for 8 years. I was an infantry paratrooper for 4 years and a MP for the rest. I am actually contemplating a return as a commssioned officer after I recieve my nursing degree. We'll see, I have to make a decision soon.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

1969-1972 USMC, 1972-1977 PANG, 1977-2002 USMC. Jet mechanic on F-4 and F-18 aircraft. Drill Instructor at Parris Island 1983-1985 and 1987-1989. Retired as SgtMaj 2002.

Semper Fi
CEF


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

5 years AF at Hurlburt Feild Florida, TDY to 36 countries, worked with all branches of US armed and special services and numerous foreign, Spectre/Spooky Gunships and H-53's.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

1985-1989 in the USN, go out as an AO2. Worked on A-7E's and F/A-18A's (VA-15, then VFA-15 based at NAS Cecil Field). Any other BB stackers here?

Tim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I worked on avionic Navigation and communication systems during my career. 16's and 18's are cool airframes too. I never got tired of watching SR launches, I spent 4 years in OA and we followed the SR-17 on all launches and we would park and the center taxi way right off the runway and watch it fly by with Afterburners blazing, a night launch was extra cool. I have a lot of SR stories, loved that plane











wtscl said:


> 20 years as a electronic technician in the USAF. Got to move the 82nd Airborn all over the place and spent a lot of time TDY to Pope AFB, what a great bunch of guys in the 82nd worked on C141, C5 and C130's.
> 
> Spent 12 years at Beale AFB working on the fast airplanes in the world the SR71, plus the U2/TR1, T38 and KC135Q tankers. Spent 3 years in Germany but got to go TDY all over the world.
> 
> ...


That's great. I'm an electronics tech on F-16's now. I was avionics on F/A-18's in the Navy, and have worked on almost ALL fixed wing planes that the Navy flies since being out of the Navy.

Tha SR-71 is one of my favorite planes. I actually got to see it fly while at an airshow at Edwards AFB several years ago. VERY EXCITING. Got to see the prototype at Wright-Pat a couple of weeks ago.









[/quote]


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

6 years for me (out in '02) and 10 for the wife (still counting). Both Army.


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

did 7 1/2 years Marines LAV/LAI battalions..now work for the navy civil service...wife foing over 10 this year as a ET in the worlds finest US Navy

OOHHHRAH and Anchors Away

steve, chuck the girls and jake (good old boy)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> I did 6 years in the Navy as a CT.
> I currently have a son (OS) and son-in-law (EN) in the Navy.
> 
> Bob


I heard you CT types are real bright -- the best of the best.

I served 4 years active in the US Navy and then 7 years reserves. Stationed 18 months on Diego Garcia, the footprint of freedom in the middle of the Indian Ocean.

Got out just after the first Gulf war when they realized reservists weren't ready for deployment. No kidding.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

22 years Army (85-07). Just retired from Maryland and moved to IA for the wife's residency program, them back to the Air Force for her to finish her retirement.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

DH was in the Marines for 11 years. Drill Instructor, Embassy Duty, and Combat Photographer.

Jessica


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Flying crew chief on the C-17. 13 yrs serving in the Air Force for the greatest country in the world. God Bless the USA!!!!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

regsue814 said:


> God Bless the USA!!!!!


Yes, and God bless our Veterans!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

bikerdude&dudette said:


> did 7 1/2 years Marines LAV/LAI battalions..now work for the navy civil service...wife foing over 10 this year as a ET in the worlds finest US Navy
> 
> OOHHHRAH and Anchors Away
> 
> steve, chuck the girls and jake (good old boy)


My brother is an ET and stationed in Norfolk. I wonder if they know each other?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I wound up with a low lottery number in late '69, so I did what any non-thinking person would do, I joined, the Army. A year in the states, then three years in Germany '71-74 with 3rd ID. I can't remember very much it















david


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Spent a career as an Air Force public affairs officer, retiring as a lieutenant colonel in 1995:

George AFB, Calif, 35 Tactical Fighter Wing, Assistant Public Affairs Officer
Hurlburt Field, FL, 1st Special Operations Wing, Chief of Public Affairs
U.S. Air Force Academy, CO - Chief of Community Relations
Alaskan Air Command, Elmendorf AFB, AK, Deputy Director of Public Affairs
Air Force Personnel Center, Randolph AFB TX - Assignments Officer
Maxwell AFB, AL, Air Command & Staff College - student
Peterson AFB, CO - U.S. Space Command & NORAD - Chief of Media Relations

To those in uniform today -- and to those who have served in the past -- thank you for your service to this great Nation!


----------



## TripletWorld (Jul 21, 2007)

Spent 8 years AD USN, then left to finish my degree and joined the ANG serving as a ChemO. Has been a fun ride. God Bless the USA and all the men and women serving or who served this great country


----------



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

USAF, 21 years and counting!


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

4 years in the Illinois Army national guard. I would have stayed but DW told me either get out or we're not getting married.... needless to say, CPL Silvius was the best I got...


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello Camper Man,

I also retired from the Air Force as an 0-5 (in August 2000) --- from Elmendorf AFB. One of my last jobs on active duty was serving as the Director, 11 AF Commander's Action Group. In this capacity, I worked with an exceptionally sharp "PA Guy" named Eddie Lee. Did you ever work with him?

In addition to having the same duty station as you at Elmendorf AFB, I also spent a stint at Randolph AFB with the ATC/IG from 1991-1993. It IS a small world!

We have been living in Palmer, Alaska for the last ten years and continue to enjoy the "Last Frontier". Hope you are enjoying your retirement and Outback in the "Lower 48"!

Regards,
Mike



Camper Man said:


> Spent a career as an Air Force public affairs officer, retiring as a lieutenant colonel in 1995:
> 
> George AFB, Calif, 35 Tactical Fighter Wing, Assistant Public Affairs Officer
> Hurlburt Field, FL, 1st Special Operations Wing, Chief of Public Affairs
> ...


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

I was in the Army for 8 years, I got out in 2000.
Scott


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am sitting at about 18 1/2 years as a engineer with the Canadian Navy. I am amazed at how quickly the time has good by, and all the places that I have had the honour to visit. Regardless which element you are in, and which country you serve, be proud that you are doing your duty to your country and fellow man.

Cheers


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

6 years Nuclear Navy. No sea time.


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

10 1/2 years active duty Air Force and 10 years in the Air Force Reserve -- retired in 1995. Spent my first 4 working maintenance on KC-135's at Travis AFB and the remainder of my career as a C-141A/B Flight Engineer. They were some of the best times of my life!


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Was in the Air Force for 10 yrs......Was in munitions, and was stationed at Kadena AB (Okinawa Japan), Clark AB (Phillippines), Moody AFB (Valdosta, GA), Whiteman AFB (Knob Knoster, MO), Langley AFB (Hampton, VA). After the MAJOR volcano in the Phillippines almost killed us I decided I had enough!!!! Really enjoyed my time in!!!!!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

12 yrs. USNR construction battalion, '83-'95


----------



## Fire Dept 66 (May 1, 2007)

25 Years USN, 1965 to 1990. Would do it all over again if I could.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Tim said:


> Was in the Air Force for 10 yrs......Was in munitions, and was stationed at Kadena AB (Okinawa Japan), Clark AB (Phillippines), Moody AFB (Valdosta, GA), Whiteman AFB (Knob Knoster, MO), Langley AFB (Hampton, VA). After the MAJOR volcano in the Phillippines almost killed us I decided I had enough!!!! Really enjoyed my time in!!!!!


Tim,
I was stationed on the USS Midway when Pinatubo blew. A friend went down with the Midway for the rescue effort. The next time we pulled into the P.I., it was sad to see the BEAUTIFUL countrydside destroyed.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

So hatcityhosehauler (although Navy







) , Tim and I are the only AMMO guys here huh. I would have guessed their would have been more.

IYAAYAS!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

dad and father-in-law were in the navy, brother, brother-in-law, and husband are in the navy and other brother-in-law is trying to get into annapolis when he graduateshigh school.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

rebeccaswift said:


> dad and father-in-law were in the navy, brother, brother-in-law, and husband are in the navy and other brother-in-law is trying to get into annapolis when he graduates high school.


I could almost hear "Anchors Aweigh" playing in the background reading that.









We have CTM, DP, OS, ET, and EN. A pretty good assortment, but sorry, no Airdales.


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> dad and father-in-law were in the navy, brother, brother-in-law, and husband are in the navy and other brother-in-law is trying to get into annapolis when he graduates high school.


I could almost hear "Anchors Aweigh" playing in the background reading that.









We have CTM, DP, OS, ET, and EN. A pretty good assortment, but sorry, no Airdales.
[/quote]

whats airdales??


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

rebeccaswift said:


> dad and father-in-law were in the navy, brother, brother-in-law, and husband are in the navy and other brother-in-law is trying to get into annapolis when he graduates high school.


I could almost hear "Anchors Aweigh" playing in the background reading that.









We have CTM, DP, OS, ET, and EN. A pretty good assortment, but sorry, no Airdales.
[/quote]

whats airdales??
[/quote]

Generally, any rating that begins with "A" for Aviation. The nickname for aviation ratings is "Airdale". Kind of like "Snipe" for any of the engineering ratings....but we won't go there.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea, I was an Airdale, an AK to be exact. Aviation Storekeeper, that's another name for supply. Really enjoyed the service back then. It is nothing like it is today.

Leon


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> dad and father-in-law were in the navy, brother, brother-in-law, and husband are in the navy and other brother-in-law is trying to get into annapolis when he graduates high school.


I could almost hear "Anchors Aweigh" playing in the background reading that.









We have CTM, DP, OS, ET, and EN. A pretty good assortment, but sorry, no Airdales.
[/quote]

whats airdales??
[/quote]

Generally, any rating that begins with "A" for Aviation. The nickname for aviation ratings is "Airdale". Kind of like "Snipe" for any of the engineering ratings....but we won't go there.








[/quote]

o ok. i get it.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

15 years down and what lies ahead is anyones quess.

Did 10 as an enlisted Water guy and 5 so far as a commisioned Civil Engineer in the USAF. I am actually on my way to another training right now!

I thought I knew alot more when I first came in then I really do now and I wish I knew now what I thought I knew then


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

USAF 4 Years - Hahn, AB Germany, & Moody AFB, Valdosta, GA - Hospital
USAF 2 Years -Inactive Reserve

1978-1984

The specialty that I wanted to cross train into was not available at re-enlistment so I ended my time and took advantage of the GI benifits available at that time. Attended Penn State in 1982 and graduated in 1986 with a degree in EE.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Enlisted in 1966 for 6 years in the US Army, while still in High School. Got a deferment to graduate and went active, training at Fort Bragg, NC. Turned 19 in basic training, living in 10 man tents. Did my Jump School at Fort Benning, GA.
Lots of AF friends at Pope AFB where we jumped C-119's, 30's and C-5A's. Army supplied choppers to jump from, mostly Hueys 
Special Forces (Green Beret) trained, 7TH Special Forces at Fort Bragg and attached to the 5TH Special Forces in Cambodia.
MOS was light weapons and cross trained in heavy weapons, including FDC, (Fire Direction Control) that allowed me to command artillery and rockets from ground, air or sea onto targets.
Decided to get out after 6. Not sorry I did it, but sorry it had to be done. Visits to the Vietnam War Memorial are tough. Too many names on black marble, so little recognition for the jobs they did.
All gave some...........some gave ALL.
God Bless all our troops, those serving now and those that made and have kept our country free.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Army, Vietnam through Desert Storm. Joined to fly Med-Evac in Vietnam. Got shot up, and shot down, too many times with that red cross target on my side; so I got a transition into guns (attack helicopters) and became a beady-eyed killer. Boiled in Southeast Asia, froze in Germany, and baked in Saudi Arabia/Iraq for almost twenty-five years; but wouldn't have missed a minute of it. Finally got a reassignment to Fort Living Room in Southeastern Virginia in '93. Who would have thought that an old Cavalry officer would enjoy camping as a hobby???









Happy Camping,

Gary


----------

